# Glock 30 SF coming soon...



## Grenadier (Nov 29, 2007)

Or at least the RSR group sez so...  

http://www.rsrgroup.com/

Should be identical to the regular model 30, but with a slimmer grip, much like how the Glock 21 SF is to the regular Glock 21.  

It's still a double stack magazine, just with a slightly thinner grip, but this could allow people with a bit smaller than average sized hands to comfortably grip it. 

The way I see it, it's hard to beat the happiness of carrying around 10+1 rounds of 185 grain Remington Golden Saber ammo in a fairly compact package...


----------



## Guardian (Nov 29, 2007)

My ex-Father-in-law had a say that if you can't hit them with 6 shots, then 10+ won't do you much good.

Just throwing this in on the comments of 10+1 for happiness.  I'm the most happy when I hit my target with 6 good shots anything after that is just icing on the cake.

I also believe in more firepower, so 10+1 goes good for me also.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 29, 2007)

I love my regular glock 30, so I can imagine that this will be nice with the slimmer grip...


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool! This may cause me to take another look at the glock .45 family




Guardian said:


> My ex-Father-in-law had a say that if you can't hit them with 6 shots, then 10+ won't do you much good.
> 
> Just throwing this in on the comments of 10+1 for happiness. I'm the most happy when I hit my target with 6 good shots anything after that is just icing on the cake.
> 
> I also believe in more firepower, so 10+1 goes good for me also.


 
I've never bought the whole "if you can't do it with X then Y won't help you" stuff.  I don't carry a pistol that holds 15+1 (or 17+1 with G17 mags) because I'm a bad shot (I'm not too shabby if I do say so myself), I carry it because it gives me enough ammo on board to [hopefully] deal with multiple attackers or situations where you need more than 6 or 7 rounds but might not have the time to re-load.

just my $0.02


----------



## Dark Gift Concepts (Aug 15, 2008)

Bought yet again another Glock today and yes it is the G30 SF...WOW Man what a difference......Now I can't decide if I want to keep my old on or sell it...
But what a difference.


----------



## teekin (Aug 16, 2008)

Dark Gift Concepts said:


> Bought yet again another Glock today and yes it is the G30 SF...WOW Man what a difference......Now I can't decide if I want to keep my old on or sell it...
> But what a difference.



Explain "what a difference" please. How do the old and new differ so very much?
Lori


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 16, 2008)

Grendel308 said:


> Explain "what a difference" please. How do the old and new differ so very much?
> Lori


 
a slight difference in the length of the grip (distance between front strap and backstrap) that makes it a little more comfortable for those with normal sized hands.


----------



## Dark Gift Concepts (Aug 16, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> a slight difference in the length of the grip (distance between front strap and backstrap) that makes it a little more comfortable for those with normal sized hands.



Also weight is down, feels like my g27


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 16, 2008)

Guardian said:


> My ex-Father-in-law had a say that if you can't hit them with 6 shots, then 10+ won't do you much good.
> 
> Just throwing this in on the comments of 10+1 for happiness. I'm the most happy when I hit my target with 6 good shots anything after that is just icing on the cake.
> 
> I also believe in more firepower, so 10+1 goes good for me also.


 While there is some merit to the notion that the vast majority of all gun fights in the 'civilized' world can be resolved with 6 or less well placed shots.......there is considerable comfort in knowing that you have plenty more ammunition on board, just in case.  

So while having six-shots is great....if I can have 4 (or more) in addition to that without compromising anything else.....YIPPY!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 16, 2008)

The more shots the merrier I say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Actually KenpoTex explained my position as well.

As to the family of Glock hand guns well they are superb.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 16, 2008)

I've owned the 10mm Glocks and they have HUGE grips I can't handle very well. Thus the new SF sounds like a good deal. 

In fact, I sure would like to see the Glock 26/27/33, sub-compacts with slimmer grips!

Deaf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 16, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> I've owned the 10mm Glocks and they have HUGE grips I can't handle very well. Thus the new SF sounds like a good deal.
> 
> In fact, I sure would like to see the Glock 26/27/33, sub-compacts with slimmer grips!
> 
> Deaf


 Speaking of 10mm......other than the huge grips, how did you like the performance?  I've only shot 9mm, .40 'short and wimpy' and .45.......but have always liked the concept of the full sized 10mm round.  

It's certainly a high-performance round.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 16, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Speaking of 10mm......other than the huge grips, how did you like the performance? I've only shot 9mm, .40 'short and wimpy' and .45.......but have always liked the concept of the full sized 10mm round.
> 
> It's certainly a high-performance round.


 
Mac,

I've owned one 1006 smith, one 1066 (4.25 inch barrel version of the 1006) and Glock 29, the subcompact 10mm (like a Glock 26 with a tyroid problem.)

The Smith 10mm are HEAVY. Way to heavy for CCW. I can see why the FBI ended up dropping them. Sturdy? Yes. Reliable? Yes. Hard hitting? Oh yes. But HEAVY and big.

The Glocks, on the other hand, are much lighter and just as reliable. What is more, with the Glock polygon barrel, you gain 30 fps for the same length barrel.

If the Glock 29 had been slimmer, I'd have kept it. It had night sights and shot quite well. It actually carries a few more rounds for the same magazine size compaired to a .45.

You can expect a 165gr JHP at 1400+ fps. Now that ain't bad at all. My Glock 27 gets maybe 1150 at the most from a 155 gr slug. I consider the full power 10mm rounds to be better than the .45 ACP top rounds. The only way to make them equal again is to get your .45 ACP to use .45 Supers. Then both become about the same as for power.

If you can handle +p .45s, you can handle the 10mm. Kicks a bit more but that's it. Rings your ears some more to!

If they make a Glock 29 'SF', I'd consider it one top CCW gun. Sadly they don't make a mid sized Glock 10mm. It's only the 20 or 29 (full sized or sub-compact.) But yes, slim down the 29 to a 'SF'. Then I could have a smug look on my face when I pack that 29 in the winter.

I can see the full sized 20 for a bear protection gun if hikeing, and if you were a cop, for belt wear. But the grip is huge, at least for me. And that's why I'm using a 27 for carry, and a 26 for practice.

Deaf


----------



## teekin (Aug 16, 2008)

Well the performance was more what I was wondering. I'm not the biggest Glock fan and was wonder what the WOW factor was for the slimlines. Is there Any performance difference?
Lori


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 17, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Mac,
> 
> I've owned one 1006 smith, one 1066 (4.25 inch barrel version of the 1006) and Glock 29, the subcompact 10mm (like a Glock 26 with a tyroid problem.)
> 
> ...


Thanks......I may have to invest in a G20.......the full-sized grip isn't an issue for me, i've got bear paws anyway.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 18, 2008)

Grendel308 said:


> Well the performance was more what I was wondering. I'm not the biggest Glock fan and was wonder what the WOW factor was for the slimlines. Is there Any performance difference?
> Lori


 
No performance differences.  Same barrel length, same chamber type, etc., and it's simply a matter of personal comfort.  The grips are slightly less bulky, and now, people with slightly smaller than average hands can get a better grip.  

To put it this way, a Glock 30 (double stack compact .45 ACP) will give the same ballistic performance as a Glock 36 (single stack compact .45 ACP).


----------



## teekin (Aug 18, 2008)

Ahhhhh, I had kinda wondered. I'm just not a Glock fan, I don't have nary a one and don't shoot anyone else's so I have nothing to go on. Thanks for letting me know about the performance.
 Lori M


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 18, 2008)

Grendel308 said:


> Ahhhhh, I had kinda wondered. I'm just not a Glock fan, I don't have nary a one and don't shoot anyone else's so I have nothing to go on. Thanks for letting me know about the performance.
> Lori M


 what do you have against Glocks?


----------



## teekin (Aug 18, 2008)

I just have no "feel" with them. Most of the other pistols I can get comfortable with or some I just love right off the hop. I just know what my group is going to look like by the feel of the gun. The 1911's and the 92D are just extensions of me, it feels very natural to fire these. The Glocks just feel , off. That is very likely a very female way of looking at why I don't like Glocks so take it as you will. If I had to go to the middle of the jungle with 1 hand gun I'd take a 9mm Glock with an extended mag, I wouldn't be happy and I ***** about it but I know the damn thing would keep working.:shotgun:
 Having elfin hands doesn't help either.


Lori M


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 18, 2008)

Grendel308 said:


> I just have no "feel" with them. Most of the other pistols I can get comfortable with or some I just love right off the hop. I just know what my group is going to look like by the feel of the gun. The 1911's and the 92D are just extensions of me, it feels very natural to fire these. The Glocks just feel , off. That is very likely a very female way of looking at why I don't like Glocks so take it as you will. If I had to go to the middle of the jungle with 1 hand gun I'd take a 9mm Glock with an extended mag, I wouldn't be happy and I ***** about it *but I know the damn thing would keep working*.:shotgun:
> Having elfin hands doesn't help either.
> 
> 
> Lori M


To me, reliability is the first consideration, all others (ergonomics, aesthetics, etc.) are a very distant second. When I switched from a 1911 to a Glock as my every day carry, I didn't like the feel...took me quite a while to get used to it. 
I do however like the fact that it has not malfunctioned in over 12,000 rounds (and I don't "baby" it).  On the other hand, I carry it every day, it's a tool...if it wasn't a carry gun and just something I owned as a range-toy or for competition, I _might_ look at something else.


----------



## teekin (Aug 18, 2008)

Well Matt, all I do with the guns is punch paper, and this limits my practical knowledge.  I've had the more practical applications drilled into me but have happily not had to apply said training. I am a sport shooter, and will happily concede expertise to those of you who's lives depend on your ability with a firearm.:mst:

Lori


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 19, 2008)

Grendel,

The dark side.... come to the dark side.... enter the world of tupperware and things will never be the same.

Deaf


----------



## teekin (Aug 20, 2008)

Deaf,
 The dark side you say? You make it sound so easy............. so very black and seductive.............hmmmmmmm.........I do like being evil.iratesku:ubercool:
Lori


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 20, 2008)

Grendel308 said:


> Deaf,
> The dark side you say? You make it sound so easy............. so very black and seductive.............hmmmmmmm.........I do like being evil.iratesku:ubercool:
> Lori


 
Need not be only black, though.  I had my Glock 23's slide hard-chromed by Virgil Tripp:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=680776&postcount=10


----------

